# MOVED: Planning from 3 years earlier



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

This topic has been moved to Lesbian Gay Bisexual Transgender (LGBT).

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=347684.0


----------

